# Happy Birthday Chef Jimmy



## scarbelly (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey you old fart - hope it is a good one for you !!


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday JJ! Thumbs Up


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!  :yahoo:


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jimmy! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## big twig (Jun 4, 2012)

HAPPY B-DAY CHEF!


----------



## badbob (Jun 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 4, 2012)

Have a great Day JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's to you JJ! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday JJ...  Almost time to join AARP... LOL..  Dave


----------



## venture (Jun 4, 2012)

Another one, JJ?  Make it a great one!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 4, 2012)

hope you have a great one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday You Old Fart

Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2012)

Jimmy, I have you a B-day present in your in box.....

TRY and ENJOY...

Stan      aka      oldschoolbbq   ;}-


----------



## eppo (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday, and thanks again for all your assistance on these boards!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!

How does it feel to be 18 with 32 years of additional experience? LOL

Yikes, I'm only about 3 years behind you!!!!!  :icon_eek:

~Martin


----------



## michael ark (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday Chef!:yahoo:  let me guess 29 and holding.:biggrin:


----------



## dewetha (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## deersmoker58 (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  39...again!


----------



## ritamcd (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chef JJ, hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday JJ hope your having a great one


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 4, 2012)

Happb b-day Chef!!!   Hope you had a great day.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope it is a great one!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank You to everyone! It was a Great Day... Had Great Company, just me and the Mrs., plenty of Cold Beer, Good Weather and a batch of Pit Chicken. So far hittin' 50 ain't so Bad!...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 4, 2012)

I called AARP today so they are on to you


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I called AARP today so they are on to you


You would know all about AARP Gary...As old as You Are, you must be a Charter Member by now!...JJ


----------



## venture (Jun 5, 2012)

Just another bitter old man!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey JJ, Happy Birthday, glad to hear it was a good one!


----------



## rocor98 (Jun 5, 2012)

Happy belated ...

Really appreciate your involvement on this form ..  I had my first taste of real q the other day thanks to you and others here .. Waited 59 years for it .. Well I bought my MES in January , so I was really only drooling for 5 months ...  

It is posters like you that make it easy for us new smokers ... And I mean easy

Ross


----------



## sam3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to my Joisey Brotha.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks so much Dan, Ross and Sam...JJ


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy birthday JJ. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 6, 2012)

*Happy Birthday my Friend*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Guys...JJ


----------



## frosty (Jun 6, 2012)

A Happy Belated Birthday Chef JJ!  Hope they treat you as well during the rest of the year!


----------



## sprky (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry it's late but wanted to wish you a very happy Birthday. Hope your day was GREAT.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 6, 2012)




----------

